# Thoughts on Tea and Honey



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Could be, i sell honey sticks at the Farmers Market and have several ladies tell me they sweeten there tea with the different flavors:thumbsup:. Jack


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea and honey are perfect together.

I am a tea drinker at times and I always use honey to sweeten it. I use raw honey and don't have the tea too hot as I don't want to destroy the enzymes in the honey. I got my son to start putting honey in his coffee instead of white granulated sugar. He loves it. 

How are you thinking of "pairing" the two? At a restaurant where tea is served and honey provided to sweeten it? Or, having the honey added to the packaged tea bags that people buy and then brew themselves? My opinion..... I would rather add honey to my purchased tea blends after I brew it. Usually I heat my water in my microwave first, place the tea bag in. When it is finished brewing, it is a little cooler and I then add my honey.

On further thought.... were you going to sell packages that have both tea and separate packages of honey in them and let the consumer combine them after brewing? That would be good and would work I would think. It might be a little more pricey, though. The tea would help sell the honey and the honey would help sell the tea. 

You could call it Honeybucks! :lpf:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It would be good for the Tea Business. Your honey would sell his tea. whether his tea would sell your honey? That's another question.

Was he proposing to sell your honey w/ his tea in his shop/s?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I think it would be a good product marraige. My wife goes through more honey than I do and hers is almost all in tea. I've been asked about lemon-flavored honey often and we do offer it in straws. Let me know how it goes if you jump in.


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

Chef Isaac said:


> While I was with my family over the 4th, there was a family friend who used to have a successful tea business. He and I were talking and he was mentioning that pairing tea and honey together could be a good business venture. However, I am not so sure.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Think that selling a custom tea blend could be beneficial business wise?


You know i am a loose leaf tea drinker, and have 6 or 7 blends that i love. Its rather expensive for the tea, around 32.00 a pound but it is worth it for a cup or two at night. 
Anyway, my tea shop that i buy it at is going out of business due to the economy. Their customers are taking quite a hit and having to stop buying it.

I don't buy mine as much as i used to either. Not too sure that a venture at this time is going to be sucessful with the way folks are cutting back. 

But you know with the price of sugar on the rise, and the proposed sugar taxes, and such, folks may just start using honey more and more. 

I do know it is one of the only sweeteners that isn't artificial that i can use in my tea since i am diabetic.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Chef,

A little rabbit trail, but I like to make berry jelly once in a while so I run the berries through a champion mixer to separate the seeds. The skins and seeds come out one end and are considered waste. I have never had better iced tea than a mix of good tea brewed with the berry waste, stained and then honey added. 
I have heard of tea/honey pairings but can only imagine that it is for a select market and would only work in an area of upper demographics.


----------

